# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Night Time - Slow Release Protein

## elguappo

Can anyone recommend a good night time, slow release protein drink/suppliment?

Right now, I have the AST Nighttime formula.


Anyone have any quality recommendations ???

----------


## Pro_built7

any sort of casein protein

----------


## Wordsworth

Casein protein...I use Max Muscle's Extreme Pro 4

----------


## novastepp

i know it isn't a protein powder, but i eat Natural Peanut Butter with cottage cheese (for the casien)...

----------


## Myka

Nova got it...whole food!

Sometimes I eat a block of chedder...with fiber supp...

----------


## farrebarre

Ultra Pro 3

----------


## briancb1

I agree with the whole foods - I've stopped spending money on all the supplements for the most part and just eat clean and well and I'm getting same results and not spending $$$.

----------


## guest589745

Whey Protein with low GI carbs will digest slowly.

----------


## Air Walker

Ultra Peptides.

----------


## sooners04

Whey Flax 4 me.

----------


## Xtralarg

Boiled eggs and tuna

----------


## perfectbeast2001

home made beef burgers and flax for me.

----------


## Columbus

:7up:  


> i know it isn't a protein powder, but i eat Natural Peanut Butter with cottage cheese (for the casien)...


 :7up:

----------


## TheDfromGC

not cheap but ultimate muscle protein from beverly in cookies and cream flavor is without a doubt best protein powder ive ever had. 80:20 casein to whey ratio

----------


## Schmidty

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=293893

----------


## NotSmall

ON Casein with a handful of almonds.

----------


## Columbus

*Please stay on topic.

Admins*

----------

